# A bit of a fun



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I want to put a private plate on the RS4 cab when it comes so I thought I would ask for your help and opinions.

I want the plate to be totaly car specific, no funny letters or numbers to make it look like something it isn't and no spacing problems.

I've done a quick search and I've come up with two so far and they are:

MY07 RSC

and

RS04 VAG

Now your turn.

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Personally Graham I do not think the new style plates look special (there are a few exceptions including TT07ALS which John bought).

Therefore I would transfer X4GAF across, it is special to you and non age specific.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

anything that starts 'R54' would seem ideal...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

or MY07 RSA ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

XR54 XXX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

XR54 CAB

Â£399 from DVLA


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

A guy not far from me has an RS4.

I am sure the plate is RS04 CAB

Perhaps something similar to that?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> A guy not far from me has an RS4.
> 
> I am sure the plate is RS04 CAB
> 
> Perhaps something similar to that?


I tried that one and it had gone so that explains it 

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R E55 FOR - Â£999 DVLA

AH 55 FOR - Â£799 DVLA

MY07 RSC - Â£799

B7 RSO/V/X - Â£399

NO0 2OOF (no roof) - Â£799

R E55 TOY - Â£999

H8VNN - Â£250

OO0 2 BLU

RS07 BLU - Â£399

I know you didn't want any dots, but 

D4B RS
E4B RS
G4B RS

could all be made to look like CAB RS with one dot

Can you wait until September?

FA57 RSC 
is out soon
Mind you, so would

FA57 EST
FA57 ERR

BL0 2 BLU - dot in the top of the 0 gives BLU 2 BLU


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

*RS04 TTR*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RS04BLU :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Transfer you're own across, then everyone in your city will see you around and go 'I swear that reg plate was on a TT, he's got an RS4 cab now, jammy f**ker' LOL :lol:

My opinion

Scotty


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> R E55 FOR - Â£999 DVLA
> 
> AH 55 FOR - Â£799 DVLA
> 
> ...


A quiet afternoon at work again, Kell? :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*YE5 4N RS - Â£399*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My favourite so far...

*TA 54NTA - Â£2,599*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I quite like this one now.

Graham


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Personally I would put X4 GAF on it these new plates are a pile of RS


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

O R54 CAB - Â£799 + Â£80 Assignment
C R54 CAB - Â£399 + Â£80
RS54 CAB - Â£399 + Â£80

All from DVLA SOM...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thejepster said:


> O R54 CAB - Â£799 + Â£80 Assignment
> C R54 CAB - Â£399 + Â£80
> RS54 CAB - Â£399 + Â£80
> 
> All from DVLA SOM...


If they're from DVLA then they normally include the fees in the price.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've now decided and gone for this:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Graham,

I know you've already got your plate on your car but this one came to mind while I was driving home this evening so I thought I'd check it out anyway.....

RE55 FOR (R ESS FOR) available from the DVLA Â£999 

Couldn't resist posting - actually amazed no-one has thought of it and snapped it up before. :?


----------

